# Pashley



## Cathryn (26 Jun 2008)

I REALLY want a Pashley for cycling round town on. I'd really like a Pashley Princess but am not fussy. It must be small. And ladylike. Happy to do it up if it's not perfect.

Thank you!!


----------

